
Computer Vision Using Go and OpenCV 3 - beliu
https://about.sourcegraph.com/go/gophercon-2018-computer-vision-using-go-and-opencv-3/
======
mooreds
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17863399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17863399)

------
boltzmannbrain
The post links to open source robotics projects Gobot.io and Gocv.io, which
make me wonder...

a. Why use Go for robotics? What pros/cons are there compared to Python and
C++?

b. Is Gobot intended to compete with ROS?

~~~
pietroglyph
In regards to question a, I think that Go's compile time checking makes it
better than Python when each deploy to your robot takes a long time, or when
the robot moves and you have to physically reset its position for each run (it
sucks to have to restart a long physical action because you misspelled a
variable). If your timing requirements allow for Go's GC, then you can avoid
C++'s lack of safety and manual memory management. Some people also just like
using Go.

~~~
IloveHN84
If you care about speed of deploy, stay on Python. If you care about speed of
application, why Go instead of C++? I don't really see the win/win situation
when using Go with OpenCV instead of C++, which is the native language used by
them and it feels more natural on the API level.

